
It's better to rent than to buy in today's housing market - kimsk112
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/05/its-better-to-rent-than-to-buy-in-todays-housing-market.html
======
sgt
I still prefer owning. When you're renting, you're basically at the mercy of
your landlord and you can be kicked out. I think it especially makes sense
with a "forever home". The sense of freedom and security is worth the money
you may (or may not be) losing over 30-40 years.

~~~
fetus8
I agree, owning is more freeing. I just bought a house in a "hot" market
mostly because I was sick of dealing with sub-par landlords who charged market
rents because they could. I'd rather spend a little more monthly and not have
to deal with maintenance problems and unresponsive property managers.

